# Cynergy Mossy Oak



## Blklab (Aug 1, 2003)

Looking for some feedback. Always wanted a O/U and now see that browning makes a cynergy in mossy oak duck blind that holds 2 3/4 up to 3 1/2. Anybody use one? Do you like?

Thanks


----------



## DKR (May 9, 2003)

Had one for a couple of years now and love it. I have the wood version so I can’t comment about the camo. Fit me well, handles well and I shoot anything through it from 2 ¾ to 3 ½’s. It will give you a little headache after shooting 3 ½’s all weekend, but it has became my main gun for everything but geese and then I revert to my Nova.

Very happy with my daughter who bought it for me as a Christmas present.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

I recently got the Citori in Mossy Oak Duck Blind and it shoots 2 3/4-3 1/2. So far so good.


----------



## Blklab (Aug 1, 2003)

Thanks for the replies......hopefully ordering one this weekend.

Happy Birthday present to myself.......


----------



## Blklab (Aug 1, 2003)

Well I tried to order it and they don't make it anymore it was a special and they are now out of stock....

Back to the drawing board to see what other gun I may want.


----------



## mitchmc (Feb 15, 2010)

i have a cynergy i bought new last fall. it is black composite stock stainless reciever and blued 28" barrels. i've only shot maybe 2 boxes through it. needless to say it is like new. i am willing to sell. it is a great gun it just doesnt fit my 6'4" frame. i will sell for $1100. you could always have it dipped in any camo pattern of your choice.


----------



## Blklab (Aug 1, 2003)

Which cynergy is it? I believe they have offered a couple in composite in the past. The cynergy feather composite, sporting composite????
More info please....
Thanks


----------



## mitchmc (Feb 15, 2010)

Its the feather composite


----------



## Kirk D (Apr 3, 2005)

mitchmc said:


> i have a cynergy i bought new last fall. it is black composite stock stainless reciever and blued 28" barrels. i've only shot maybe 2 boxes through it. needless to say it is like new. i am willing to sell. it is a great gun it just doesnt fit my 6'4" frame. i will sell for $1100. you could always have it dipped in any camo pattern of your choice.


I had the same problem. I am 6'4" and bought a Cynergy. The gun just didn't fit and with the reflux pad there was no way to adjust it. Sold it to an averge sized person and they love it. Shoot one before you but it. 

Kirk


----------

